# Horizon Tower



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey,

I'm moving into Horizon Tower this weekend... only been in Dubai for 3 weeks, so wondered if there's anyone on here living there or nearby? Be cool to meet some people from around that way 

James


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hey james!

welcome to dubai! i'm in horizon also! just moved to the building (well, 2 months ago) but in dubai for a few years now.

pm me and we can coordinate a meet up! it's always nice to know ppl in ur building!

beenie


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

done


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay_Dee said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm moving into Horizon Tower this weekend... only been in Dubai for 3 weeks, so wondered if there's anyone on here living there or nearby? Be cool to meet some people from around that way
> 
> James


Welcome to Dubai James. Well, I live in ocean heights which is not too far from you. Buzz me at any time and we definitely can catch up at any time. 

Cheers.


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello James, had a look around Horizon today, are you happy with your place there?


----------



## tim.kane (Oct 16, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm moving into Horizon Tower this weekend... only been in Dubai for 3 weeks, so wondered if there's anyone on here living there or nearby? Be cool to meet some people from around that way
> 
> James


Hi James,

I moved here 3 weeks ago myself and just moved in Armada Tower today. Not sure if that is close to Horizon but if it is would be happy to meet up.

Tim


----------



## Prodigy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, hope you're not flatsharing in Horizon as I heard people regularly get evicted for this. JBR and other parts of Marina are more friendly towers sharers


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Ta2Ta2 said:


> Welcome to Dubai James. Well, I live in ocean heights which is not too far from you. Buzz me at any time and we definitely can catch up at any time.
> 
> Cheers.


cool - think i'm all-done for this weekend now, and will be at sandance next weekend - feel free to add me on facebook though, and we'll go for a drink sometime.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

tim.kane said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I moved here 3 weeks ago myself and just moved in Armada Tower today. Not sure if that is close to Horizon but if it is would be happy to meet up.
> 
> Tim


hey, yeah not sure where your tower is, but i'm guessing not too far away. Happy to meet up sometime.

james


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

craigabz said:


> Hello James, had a look around Horizon today, are you happy with your place there?


Hi Craig,

well, only been here for a day, but so far, so good. It's big enough and has decent views + right next to the metro, so ticks a lot of boxes.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay_Dee said:


> cool - think i'm all-done for this weekend now, and will be at sandance next weekend - feel free to add me on facebook though, and we'll go for a drink sometime.


Done.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys - how are you finding Horizon? I viewed a place there for a really good price.. just seems like they're super anal about rules. No balcony access after 9.30pm? Not ideal. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Not heard of any of these rules.... i know that i've been out on the balcony much later than 9.30 though. Who enforces these rules anyway? Not seen anyone walking around being vigilant yet - there's just a security guy at the entrance, same as elsewhere. All reports i've had from Horizon are that it's a cool place to live. So far, so good for me (early days obviously, but i'm optimistic).


----------



## tonibb (Jan 3, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Guys - how are you finding Horizon? I viewed a place there for a really good price.. just seems like they're super anal about rules. No balcony access after 9.30pm? Not ideal. Any advice appreciated!


No balcony access after 9.30pm?? We are interested in Horizon Towers ( moving in July) and would love to hear more about these rules. Does anyone have a copy of them?


----------



## tonibb (Jan 3, 2012)

Another of couple quick questions about horizon thanks. 

Any idea why it's cheaper to rent/buy there compared to other places? Structural issues?

Is the maintenance good? Pools open? Lifts working? Water pressure good?

Posts from years ago indicated that it can get rowdy, pools/late home. Is that an issue?

Kids playground nearby? Is it kid friendly?

Thanks in advance and owe you a beer!
(rick)


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

tonibb said:


> No balcony access after 9.30pm?? We are interested in Horizon Towers ( moving in July) and would love to hear more about these rules. Does anyone have a copy of them?


Try this link out for the Horizon rules - the guy wouldn't let me take a copy so I just snapped it with my phone.

EDIT: Do I get a beer for that?


----------



## tonibb (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Bondo, I'd definitely say that warrants a beer! My husband will be in touch when he arrives!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Perfect! Do you have a number for the agent / person you're in touch with at Horizon? I just tried calling the number I had and the guy didn't speak English. Thanks


----------



## tonibb (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, we haven't actually spoken to an agent yet - we've just been looking on the Internet so far.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Try this link out for the Horizon rules - the guy wouldn't let me take a copy so I just snapped it with my phone.
> 
> EDIT: Do I get a beer for that?


Damn, thems a lot of rules....
Is Horizon a short term and full furnished tower? It appears like it like hotel living with the landlord providing one bed, mattress, & bedsheets.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hahahahaha - that list of rules is hilarious.... i especially like the one about wearing decent clothes in the kitchen... PMSL.

Two thirds of those rules could never be enforced unless the landlord lived in the same apartment as you!

I've only been here for a short time, so it's difficult to say with any authority how things are, but so far there's been no problems. I've listened to music in my room without issues, i've been on the balcony after 9.30, my landlord has been absolutely brilliant and the pool area has looked fairly quiet - no more than about 5 people in or around the pool on the weekend i was here, and all very civilised. 

JD


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

This seems the rules of a flatsharing house, obviously ... are not the rule of the entire tower.



Bondo said:


> Try this link out for the Horizon rules - the guy wouldn't let me take a copy so I just snapped it with my phone.
> 
> EDIT: Do I get a beer for that?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

@ziokendo Yes - true that.

So I bit the bullet and booked the room on the 40th floor. It's only a 2 month minimum stay so the stakes are low-ish. I just need to make sure I don't loiter in the kitchen with others...

If anyone wants to do a Horizon meetup for drinks sometime next week? That would be great!

e - [email protected]
tw - @stevenjohnbond


----------



## airbus68 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Rules*

Can some one send me a copy of the rules, i am looking to buy a flat at the "horizon tower" .


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

airbus68 said:


> Can some one send me a copy of the rules, i am looking to buy a flat at the "horizon tower" .


Well, they're my landlord's rules (see previous link to image). Perhaps I'll try and rent a room from you if you come up with less strict ones!


----------

